# Outdated links on TUG review headings



## bobpark56 (Mar 18, 2013)

Re TUG review indices: I just tried to use the RCI links provided for the top 3 RCI resorts in France. None worked. It appears that these resorts are no longer RCI resorts.

TUG administrators: Would you like us to inform you of these discrepancies...or should we just let it ride?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2013)

What resort?

Was the link - "Visit this Resort on RCI"?

Did it take you to the RCI website?

Did you log-in to RCI?

Did you go to the resort directory and put the code in the search box?

Chateau de Maulmont (3483)


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2013)

the link "visit this resort on RCI" should just go to the rci homepage now


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 19, 2013)

Denise...Yes, I did put in the RCI codes. They were not recognized by RCI. Today, 3483 works, but 0337 and 4825 are not recognized as active codes. Go figure.

I was wondering why TUGgers would want to have RCI codes listed when RCI does not acknowledge them. I was also wondering if the TUG moderator would like us to notify him of such discrepancies.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

In your first post, you wrote that *the link didn't work* - however, it appears that you meant to say that *the resort code wasn't recognized by RCI *- which is a different matter entirely.

The reviews, and the BBS are different entities.  The BBS Moderators can't edit the reviews, but I will try to find out who the Rep. is for Europe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 19, 2013)

there is a link on every resort page titled "contact review manager"

you can click it to send any updates/suggestions/info needing to be added or changed to that resort on TUG.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

The "Contact Review Manager" link is the last *tab* at the top of each resort review page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 19, 2013)

here ya go...picture showing the tab/link


----------

